
Colobot: Gold Edition (GPL of Original Colobot Game) - Walkman
https://colobot.info/
======
simcop2387
Site is down, but they've got a github project for everything

[https://github.com/colobot](https://github.com/colobot)
[https://github.com/colobot/colobot](https://github.com/colobot/colobot)

And a wikipedia article to help too,
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colobot](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colobot)

~~~
app4soft
Hope that they will release some stable version & binary builds as soon, as
possible

